
Show HN: Deepsteg – an open-source suite of steganalysis tools - datafix
http://deepsteg.com
======
Keltullis
> Deepsteg performs visual attacks, structural attacks, and statistical
> attacks (including deep learning based attacks) [...]

This sounds a lot more evil than it actually is. :D

But thanks for sharing the tool.

